# Level kit or just add new bump stops



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

Looking to put a plow on my 2020 Ram 2500, what is the consensus on installing a 2 inch level kit or just putting heavier bump stops on. I do not want to go overboard but am/ was thinking of easy the stress on the front end.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Add counterweight to help elevate some of the issues. 

Springs or timbrens will not elevate the stress. 
As the weight will still be the same. 

A lot of guys will add spacers and or springs with a heavier rating, but counterweight is needed to relieve any stress, that or a lighter plow.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I use counterweight behind the back axle and 2 front airbags .


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks guys. Looking at western pro plus series 2..weight listed at 688.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I have three ram 2500s. A 2020, 2019, 2018, all set up the same way. I know for me with fisher XLS and XV two plows the best alternative is a leveling kit. Are use a tough country 2 inch kit on my trucks. So far zero issues and gets the plow up where it needs to be. I also add either a full body sander in the back or 500 pounds of counterweight.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

On my Dodge 2500 gassers, we would swap the front springs out for ones used on a diesel 2500. It would level out the truck 
While on paper also adding capacity.


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

Kvston said:


> I have three ram 2500s. A 2020, 2019, 2018, all set up the same way. I know for me with fisher XLS and XV two plows the best alternative is a leveling kit. Are use a tough country 2 inch kit on my trucks. So far zero issues and gets the plow up where it needs to be. I also add either a full body sander in the back or 500 pounds of counterweight.


Tuff country or rough country?. Shock extensions needed?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Add counterweight to help elevate some of the issues.


What if I don't have any counterweights? Can I use ballast instead?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

You have to go through a renaming process. Thus changing the weights name when it’s relocated.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> What if I don't have any counterweights? Can I use ballast instead?





Hydromaster said:


> You have to go through a renaming process. Thus changing the weights name when it's relocated.


Ps
You do know that a "counterweigh" is the Cadillac of weights. 
(In the weight community.)

Also,you could sell your ballast. 
And get some new counterweight. 
If you didn't want to go threw the renaming process.

Just throwing that out there for a friend..


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Ps
> You do know that a "counterweigh" is the Cadillac of weights.
> (In the weight community.)
> 
> ...


Is there a value conversion of sand bags to counterweights? Kinda like the Canadian Money conversion to Real Money?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Depends if counterweight is listed as a ingredient on the sand bag.


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

I just upgraded my springs to heavy duty ones. The only thing that will help IMO. Adding leveling kit doesn’t help that the springs sag x amount when plow is up. Why not beef up springs and then consider a leveling kit.


----------



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

Dont use the timbrens, they are a joke!


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

That's a pretty light plow. You might want to try it before changing anything else. My plow weighs 950 lbs and it was fine. I ended up putting a 1.5" spacer on my front springs because I wanted a little extra clearance when I am driving with the plow in the V position. This did create some problems mounting the plow. I eventually had the dealer readjust it and I think it is better.
If you have the optional alternate trailer height button, you can activate that to lower the rear a couple inches which raises the plow a couple inches.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

I've had 2 RAM 2500's (2015, 2019) both had rough country 2.5" leveling kit. My V plow is 1k and with 900lbs behind rear wheels I still scrape occasionally (when fully retracted). Truck sits nice and level when there is no load (summer) but get's squatty with my 35' travel trailer (even with WDH) so I also installed Timbrens in the rear. I did bags originally on my 2015 and hated them.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

You need to check your tongue weight or set up your weight distributing hitch properly .
my 32’travel trailer makes my hitch go down an inch or 2 when I hook it up.

Ram 2500 HD

Weight distribution hitch was overkill for me I could lift the back of my truck up higher than the stock height if I needed to...


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Hydromaster said:


> You need to check your tongue weight or set up your weight distributing hitch properly .
> my 32'travel trailer makes my hitch go down an inch or 2 when I hook it up.
> 
> Ram 2500 HD
> ...


When I attach the TT my front goes down almost the same as the rear (thanks to Blue Ox) ; however, because I have 2.5" lift in the front and I put another several hundred pounds in the bed and on racks, it still looks a bit squatty (yes, I bring everything but the house kitchen sink)  The Timbrens reduce that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

giggity said:


> Dont use the timbrens, they are a joke!


Music to my ears...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> I use counterweight behind the back axle and 2 front airbags .


Rumour on the playground is front airbags are stoopid.


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

MT250 said:


> That's a pretty light plow. You might want to try it before changing anything else. My plow weighs 950 lbs and it was fine. I ended up putting a 1.5" spacer on my front springs because I wanted a little extra clearance when I am driving with the plow in the V position. This did create some problems mounting the plow. I eventually had the dealer readjust it and I think it is better.
> If you have the optional alternate trailer height button, you can activate that to lower the rear a couple inches which raises the plow a couple inches.


After using it for our first, and probably last dump, I found it doesn't sag the front too badly. I will reevaluate after winter. 350 ballast in bed, western recommends 240.

After using the plow for the first[/QUOTE]


----------

